# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] How to insert hyphen "-" in between two numbers

## Big Cat

Hi All:

I was wondering if one of you Excel guru's out there could coach me
through this challenge I have.  I run an extract report from our
business system into Excel and I need to have a particular column of
data changed as follows:

From: 06001 To: 06-001

Is there a formula of some sort that I could write to handle inserting
the hyphen "-" in between the 2nd and 3rd character of my data column
to accomplish this?

Please help.

Thanks,

Big Cat

----------


## Josh Craig

Hi,

As long as it's always in between second and third characters this should
work:

=REPLACE(A1,3,0,"-")

where A1 contains the original text

----------


## Ron Rosenfeld

On 23 Jul 2006 22:52:22 -0700, "Big Cat" <pfranco27@hotmail.com> wrote:

>Hi All:
>
>I was wondering if one of you Excel guru's out there could coach me
>through this challenge I have.  I run an extract report from our
>business system into Excel and I need to have a particular column of
>data changed as follows:
>
>From: 06001 To: 06-001
>
>Is there a formula of some sort that I could write to handle inserting
>the hyphen "-" in between the 2nd and 3rd character of my data column
>to accomplish this?
>
>Please help.
>
>Thanks,
>
>Big Cat

1.  You could custom format the column:
Format/Cells/Number/Custom Type: 00-000

2.  You could use the formula:

=TEXT(A1,"00-000")


--ron

----------


## Big Cat

Ron,

Thanks for the help.  I found it easiest to go with option 1 to solve
my problem immediately.  If I wanted to use option 2 (formula), where
would I insert the formula in the list?

Please advise.

Thanks,

Big Cat

Ron Rosenfeld wrote:
> On 23 Jul 2006 22:52:22 -0700, "Big Cat" <pfranco27@hotmail.com> wrote:
>
> >Hi All:
> >
> >I was wondering if one of you Excel guru's out there could coach me
> >through this challenge I have.  I run an extract report from our
> >business system into Excel and I need to have a particular column of
> >data changed as follows:
> >
> >From: 06001 To: 06-001
> >
> >Is there a formula of some sort that I could write to handle inserting
> >the hyphen "-" in between the 2nd and 3rd character of my data column
> >to accomplish this?
> >
> >Please help.
> >
> >Thanks,
> >
> >Big Cat
>
> 1.  You could custom format the column:
> 	Format/Cells/Number/Custom Type: 00-000
>
> 2.  You could use the formula:
>
> 	=TEXT(A1,"00-000")
>
>
> --ron

----------

